# And The Restoration Work Continues



## Andrew (20/7/05)

Hi all,
Just a link to some more recent pics of the restoration work being done on the Railway Goods Shed at Goolwa. Will the brewery be up and running by Christmas? At this point your guess is as good as mine - mind you we have had some sunny weather lately which has given the builders a chance to get cracking on a lot of outside jobs.

the link is diary_continued here.

Cheers!


----------



## jgriffin (20/7/05)

Mate i duno whether restoring a shed is anything like restoring a house, but i know with a house it seems like nothing happens forever, then in a space of a week it goes from a shell to 90% done.


----------



## Boots (20/7/05)

Great photos Andrew. Thanks for keeping us all updated. Really looking forward to the grand opening celebrations :beer:  :chug: 

That really looks like a job and a half.


----------



## Batz (20/7/05)

Looking good

I hope to have a beer there one day , does not seem that long ago when my mate an I used to squeeze through that door to play inside the old shed.
There were still trains using it in those days.

Batz


----------



## Andrew (21/7/05)

No worries guys...looking forward to having a few beers and putting some faces to names/avatars!  
Cheers


----------



## tdh (21/7/05)

Can't wait to sample the wares at another of South Australias newest micros, we hope it all falls nicely into place for you.

Thomas at Grumpy's.


----------

